# Mahler Biographical DVD



## delallan

I am wondering if anyone has watched the 1974 DVD, 'Mahler'? I am looking for an introduction to Mahler's life and work, and am wondering if this might be an entertaining way of doing so.

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Aramis

You mean Ken Russel movie? It's great piece of work but it's not for everyone since it presents subjective, weird and surreally presented view on him and it's hardly biographical movie in traditional meaning of this word. I don't think it's good introduction, unless my description made you think "it's my kind of stuff!". If not, try other movie or - better - a book about Mahler.


----------



## delallan

Thanks Aramis, your description did make me think, 'Hey, it doesn't sound half bad!' I'm quite a fan of the Glenn Gould inspired '32 Short Films about Glenn Gould', which could also be described as 'subjective and surreally inspired'. I think I'll give it a go and let you know what I think.

Thanks


----------

